# What's Your Name?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Are boats name is the 3 hour tour. I know, gay name. We take it all over michigan!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Well, the old girls is a 1964 Starcraft Chiefton, converted into a river barge. 22 ft and sweet as mud on yer finger! 

Her name is "GENUINE RAFT" and we usually use ch. 11 ,71 in st joe or on the st Joe river/Kalamazoo river, and ch 10 in s. Haven.

No port, smells to bad to tie to a slip! I tow it down the road with seagulls trying hard to keep up!


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Im a new Mi. Sportsman member . Hope this works .

Boat : 191/2 ft. Smokercraft . personally rigged for small lakes to The Great Lakes .

Boat Name : Always Somethin

Problem : Just dont have enough time to spend on her .

Loves : Muskie , Bass , and Winter Steelies

Home Port : My driveway , Chicago suburb

Good Luck and Safe Trips to all ..... WALLDADY


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

There are a lot of really cool and helpful people on this site, I know you'll like it!

There are a lot of members in the S.W. Mich area, do you fish there often?

I fish out of St Joe every chance I get in the spring and summer.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

19' Sea Nymph - grandfathers boat I bought when he passed on

Name: PhotoFinish2 - grandpa named it photofinish since he was a photographer, so in keeping with tradition...my name.

Home port: my garage...put in at st joe but would like to hit south haven sometime this year in the fall. I'm also on ch. 11 and on the lake 100% of my fishing time.

ben


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Boat Name - Good News

Homeport - Grindstone City


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

Knockoff , Thanks for the welcome . I have been reading this site for a while now and just figured out how to post . I know , must be a Rocket Scientist , right ? I love to fish for Winter Steel on The Joe . I have been doing that for many yrs. I have friends that live and fish in Mi. that I try to hook up with as much as I can . There aren't many / any places near The Windy City that can compare to The Joe for action and size of fish . I love that river . I also know that Cooks is BAD TO THE BONE in the spring . 
I look forward to many more great reports and topics like I have been seeing here in the future .
Thanks again 

Good Luck and Safe Trips ...... Walldady


----------



## silverbullet (Dec 13, 2001)

1978 Silverline 21 ft Nantucket, Deep V I/O named Enterprise

"The river, the final frontier. Our never ending mission.....to explore the U.P. To seek out new rock piles and cabbage beds. To boldly go where no Muskie fisherman has gone before...WHHHHOOOOSSSSSHHHHH"

Home port is Gladstone (Little Bay de Noc) but you'll likely see her somewhere on the St. Mary's river near Raber or Barbeau.


----------



## Huntnut (Jan 21, 2000)

Home port...garage....

You will see us in Manistee, Ludington, Rogers City Mostly.

22" sport craft, white.

Bullet holes down the side, with an exploding salmon in the rear,

Named:

SALMON SMOKER


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

23 wellcraft MILLERTIMETOO PORT OSCODA


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Boat name Worm Dunker the only thing I like to do more than fish dunk my worm. Home port Pentwater city marina. The boat is a 1988 Crucier Inc. 2980 Esprit.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

The S.S Hemroid

It's a beater canoe on our friends pond. The classic was when my husband and his buddy had the great idea of putting comfortable camaro bucket seats in. First cast they nearly rolled the boat
!

Back to the painful bench seats!


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 6, 2002)

Home Port: Garage

Call: Nails

Ports: St. Joe, South Haven


----------



## Spinner (Aug 24, 2001)

Boat Name: Never Enough
Home Port: Miller Marina on Lake St. Clair
Boat: 2001 Sea Ray 34 foot Sundancer


----------



## Yellowfin (Dec 8, 2001)

call: yellowfin

Ports: Oscoda, Tawas, Charlevoix, Lk. St. Clair


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Boat name... Salmon Slayer
Ports....... April to July St. Joe, July to October Ludington


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

I got a old 14 foot boat its called "SWAMP RAT" you can always fing it in the duck marsh.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Boat--- 196 Starcraft Fishmaster
125 Merc.
Rigging-Pullin boards in the spring for browns.
Pullin wire on the St. Clair or Det. 
rivers(handlinning).
Draggin canon balls out in front of Pt. 
Betsie out of Frankfort.
Name--- MY MUNNEE (that's where a lot of it goes)
Radio-- Ch. 68 in Frankfort. 
Owner-- George Munn


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I just thought I may jump in too.


Boat: 18ft seanymph (hope it grows by adding water, hasn't 
worked yet)

Port: cement pad in driveway

Name: MADDOG

Frequents many areas in the spring, Lexington, Port Sanilac,
Harbor Beach. But it likes to spend its summers on lake Erie
at sterling st park. Once in a while a little interest is sparked
on St Clair river in port huron.

tubejig


----------



## westbay (Jun 29, 2000)

Hey guys,
My turn.

Boat: 19.5 ft. Grumman

Name: "Second Chance" because I bought it after I had the "Big One" 4 years ago and survived. Vowed then to live everyday to its fullest and not wait until retirement to enjoy myself.

Regular port: my driveway in Bay City, but fish the Bay, Port Austin, Grindstone all the way down to Sanilac. Ludington and Manistee on the sunset side. Cottage in Lake City puts me on several smaller lakes in the summer.


----------

